# "The Best In The Southwest"........



## AMC (Oct 30, 2013)

Another great book about a Pacific B/G, the 380th in the same style (exactly) as the Eagles Over The Pacific series. This is by Glenn R. Horton, published by Mosie Publications. 500 pages, plus paintings, profiles and many stories, a must for those interested in the Pacific Air War......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 30, 2013)

I would very much like to get this book, as I's mad keen about the air war fought in the Darwin area. I'll put it on the "to get" list.


----------

